# Chicago Area Residents: Drive the new 2013 allroad this week



## ZHH (Nov 15, 2007)

The Audi Exchange would love for you to come test drive the new 2013 Audi allroad this coming Wednesday and Thursday (March 28th and 29th). We will have two allroads available for test drives from 9am to 8pm in 30 minute increments. Please reply to this thread or send me an email at [email protected] to set up your reservation. We look forward to seeing you!


----------

